# Skårup Spring 2010



## hr.mohr (Apr 25, 2010)

Oscar 'Odder' Roth Andersen just did a new average WR in pyraminx

4.15 DNF 3.71 3.84 3.78 = 3.92


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2010)

ODDER!!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome job Odder! You deserve it too much!!!


----------



## Brunito (Apr 25, 2010)

nice job ODDER !!!!!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome!
Now Yohei got some competition 

Congrats, Odder!
So many WRs this weekend!
Minx sgl and avg, magic avg, pyra avg...


----------



## Brunito (Apr 25, 2010)

video???


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 25, 2010)

Brunito said:


> video???



Only the last solve was caught on video


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Sub 4?!?! GREAT JOB ODDER! YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! =D 

I got DNF =D and 0.16 SD


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow that's amazing. So many WRs recently

and it's nice to see that Oka isn't dominating pyraminx anymore


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

Sub-3 or gtfo


----------



## Carrot (Apr 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Sub-3 or gtfo



Thanks you David... I'll remember that when you don't get sub5 avg Clock...


----------



## Yohei (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulation Odder!!!

I must practice now.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 26, 2010)

Yohei said:


> Congratulation Odder!!!
> 
> I must practice now.



Oka speaking!!

Thanks alot.. btw, I only practised because I saw you had practised  your LL is fantastic fast now


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Yohei said:


> Congratulation Odder!!!
> 
> I must practice now.



First post! Good first post to have 

Well done Odder.


----------



## Zava (Apr 28, 2010)

Odder said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-3 or gtfo
> ...



why, did he ever claim to have a sub5 clock average?


----------

